# Strange lump on mollie, possibly ich? need advice.



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Was looking at my fish today, noticed he has this big red thing on his tail, and he is normally an all black fish but now has white spots all over him. He's been hiding out under the filter for a few days. Do I need to get him out and into a quarantine tank?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

If it is ick, you will want to treat the whole tank. I can't tell from the pictures if it is ick. Do the spots shine like a grain of salt?
I don't have a clue what the red spot could be.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

No they don't shine...but they are about the same size as a grain of salt. there are two more of the red things forming on the opposite side of his tail. I haven't introduced any new fish. Just plants. The spots look puffy...but not shiny.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I got some jungle labs ick clear since it was pretty much the only medication available locally. My filter is off and my tank is now blue. Anything else I should do?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hopefully someone will come along that is more helpful than me. I am not sure what you have going on. From the pictures, it does not really look like ick to me. The spots appear to big, to be ick.
How does the water test? What is your ph?
It might not hurt to add a little salt to the tank, that is if the other fish in the tank can handle it.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

ph is 6.8. all the other parameters are fine. This is probably the best my water has ever tested actually.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I medicated the 55 and removed the carbon from the filter. I moved the two mollies over to a ten gallon that I still have up, that has nothing else in it and medicated that tank as well. The mollies are a pair, and while the female doesn't appear ill, their close constant proximity would make me assume that she has whatever he has. I guess time will tell. If any of my angels or discus get sick...I really hope not. What's the probability that whatever this infection is, was introduced through the plant package that I bought?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Your ph is a little on the low side for mollies, not sure if that could be part of the problem.
If the mollies are now alone in the 10 gal, you could try adding some marine salt to their water and check for improvements.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Just so happens that I have some...picked it up when I was planning out a tank for fiddler crabs. Will do.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Rais the temp up 2 degrees evrey day until you hit a 84 degrees. If its ich then it dont survive the warmer water, with the other treatment. The salt is not good for mollies. Yes as MOM said marin salt would help. But iv seen it hurt more then help. As mollies are brakish. That are breed to fresh so it wouldnt be good to get them to the brakish then back to fresh. IMO but just rais the temp and that will work with the treatment you use that turnd the tank blue.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I keep my tanks at 84 degrees at all times. No matter what my fish have no problems in it. They are all healthy as can be and breeding. Mollies seem to get ich way to easy in a fresh tank. My brakish tank i have never had an ich out break. You can keep most fish at the 84 de, with out it being a problem. Im just not a big fan of useing salt to cure things.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

I usually keep my tanks at 82-83. I didn't use the salt. The meds seem to be working in the quarantine tank and none of my fish in my bigger tank have fallen ill. Looking like it will need a second dose on the mollies though.


----------

